# Connection of WPS using Windows XP



## doomed2020 (May 29, 2012)

Hi there,

I have an ADSL Router Modem which has a feature of WPS (WiFi Protected Setup). I want to use this function to connect my Laptop to Router. I can use WEP/WPA/WPA2 security only but I want to extend the security level by only allowing those devices to be connected to my Router which have:

- WPA/WPA2 Passphrase ( Provided by Administrator)
- MAC Address (Allowed filter List)
- Pin Code (Generated by AP/Router)

If a device or a computer passes the above criteria, then it should be given the access to Internet. I have set up the 1st and the 2nd options given above but not sure about the 3rd one.

Windows Vista and Windows 7 both have the facility to use PIN Code in order to connect to Router, but I can't see such an option in Windows XP. I have a built-in (Dell TrueMobile 1300 WLAN Mini-PCI Card) WiFi, but I don't know its PIN Code or Push Button.

I want to make this PIN Code mandatory for connection, so only legitimate devices can connect to Router, I know WPA/WPA2 have enough security Level to secure me, but in my Case WPA2 is a Pre-Shared key , which can be leaked(not Cracked), But PIN Code makes it tougher not Impossible to be Cracked.

I have explained my matter in much details. Please guide me to Solve this problem.
I have attached a Screenshot of my Modem settings of WPS.
I hope you understand my problem and would reply in as detail as possible.



My System Info :

OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1600MHz, x86 Family 6 Model 9 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 511 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9000, 32 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 9499 MB, Free - 1615 MB; D: Total - 9499 MB, Free - 3962 MB; E: Total - 9499 MB, Free - 1066 MB; F: Total - 9646 MB, Free - 2377 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Computer Corporation, 0X2034
Antivirus: Panda Cloud Antivirus, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Short answer, don't use WPS. It has a big security flaw where it's not that protected. Stick to using WPA/WPA2 with TKIP+AES as noted in the Manual Setup AP. (not sure if that's part of the WPS; if it is then use the correct section.)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

And don't waste your time with MAC Address filtering, as MAC Addresses are easily spoofed. WPA(2) encryption with a strong passphrase is the only real wireless security.


----------

